# any basketweavers here?



## RockyGlen

I'd like a book recommendation for beginners in the 8-12 age range, and also is there a supplier that is cheaper than Hobby Lobby? 

thanks!

P.s....is this yet another addictive hobby, or is it very difficult and I can reasonably expect to not need to build on to accomodate it.


----------



## grams

Rocky,

I didn't know that Hobby Lobby had basket materials so I can't really advise on who would be cheaper. What type of medium are you wanting to use for the basket and what is the cost at HL. I can then tell you if any of the companies that I use or have catalogs for are cheaper. 

As far as a book for a youngster, I don't really know. Most of the basic basket books that I have ever looked at are easy to follow.

And YES, if you like baskets then basket making is very addictive, but then I am a poster child for textile addiction of all kinds, so you might want someone elses opinion.


----------



## RockyGlen

Our girls Keepers at Home club chose basketweaving as the meeting activity for July, so I have that long to come up with some ideas. The way it works is we do some rudimentary things at the meeting, and then the girls all work on it for the next month or more to earn their pins. 

For a simple basketweaving kit at Hobby Lobby that makes one 5 inch square and 3 inch high market basket is $6. That will be sufficient for our meeting project, but then the girls will need other supplies to make 3 different baskets to earn their pins. And it never fails that we always have one or two who just love the activity and go on a making spree that lasts for months...Hobby Lobby said they could order bulk supplies, rather than kits, if I knew what I wanted.


----------



## Zebraman

Hey RockyGlen;I buy supplies from here
www.basketweavingsupplies.com This probably isn't the best price.My suggestion would be to go with Pine Needle baskets and besides the raffia and large sewing needles and instructions would be all you would need to buy and then find Pine Needles in your own area.I buy from a couple of other places as well but they're more expensive.-


----------



## oldgaredneck

a lot of good basketweaving info here:

http://basketmakers.org/

and yes, it can get addictive!!!


----------



## grams

Here is a link that list a lot of suppliers. You can compare prices here. I have personally bought from Gratiot, VI Reed, and The Basket Maker's.

Here are a few simple basket patterns.

http://www.countryseat.com/freepatternmuffin.htm
http://www.countryseat.com/freepatterncandy.htm



http://www.wickerwoman.com/weavingsupplies.html

Here is a site that will give you some helpful tips. I haven't read the whole thing so it may say this, but be sure and not leave the reed in the water to long, it will make it spongey and it will not hold up well when dried.


----------



## DW

We had to do this with Boy scouts and they had a kit, too. I don't remember the price but you could check. I think I bought a kit f/somewhere in MO that was very nice. If you kind of know how...get some wheat, soak it and make some?


----------



## RockyGlen

DW said:


> We had to do this with Boy scouts and they had a kit, too. I don't remember the price but you could check. I think I bought a kit f/somewhere in MO that was very nice. If you kind of know how...get some wheat, soak it and make some?


we grow oats and wheat, both....will look into weaving with the straw!

Thanks for all the great links, I'll look into it this week.


----------



## CraftyDiva

You might find something here...............................

http://basketmakers.com/topics/beginners/beginnersmenu.htm




.


----------



## Zebraman

XXX


----------



## oldgaredneck

Thanks for that link, Frances!
Been looking for a good source of wheatstraw for weaving....


----------

